# Monitorix doesn't log ssh apache and nfs



## cosmin (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello guys!

I've installed monitorix on my box but I'm facing some problemes. The system, kernel and memory graph are just fine, but the graph for apache, ssh and nfs are empty. Does somebody have an idea how to configure monitorix in order to log apache, ssh and nfs?

Thanks,
Cosmin


----------

